# What is missing from the 7DII specs



## RGF (Mar 28, 2013)

Lots of discussion about this spec. WOndering how the camera (granted this is a rumor and the camera is not real) could be improved.

I undecided between more AF Points and a second card slot. Thus I am allowing 2 votes per person (plus I live outside Chicago were everyone votes early and votes often).


----------



## Cariboucoach (Mar 28, 2013)

If I were to upgrade, my main concern, owning a 40 D, is how noise free the higher ISO's will be. Shooting at 3200 iso in a dark theatre, the images on the 40 D just have to much noise. I don't see the current 7 D as having much better noise performance than my 40 D. But I imagine the price will be too high and I will be stuck looking at a 
70 D.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Mar 28, 2013)

Headphone socket?
Video GOP pattern options?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2013)

Higher ISO - not as in 'available as a setting' but as in 'useable with low noise'. IMO this is unlikely unless Canon fundamentally changes their sensor fab tech, but at least 1-stop and preferably more. If ISO 8000 on a 7DII looks like ISO 3200 on the 7D, I'll most likely buy one. AF at f/8 and a multicontroller on the grip would cinch the deal.


----------



## x-vision (Mar 28, 2013)

The latest specs are very realistic. I don't think anything is missing from them. 

Those who expect a 1DX at a 3x cheaper price ... will be disappointed.


----------



## Gary W. (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey all,

ISO and dual card slots.... to me, are no brainers. Cleaner files with more storage without changing cards... EASY!!!

Gary W.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 28, 2013)

Too open-ended. Everyone, I'm sure, WANTS all of the 1DX specs in the 7D Mark II all for about $2500. Ain't gonna happen. I can see, however, another stop of useable ISO over the 7D. If you add in dual card slots too, and more accurate AF than the 7D, then yes, you have a camera there.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Mar 28, 2013)

Cariboucoach said:


> If I were to upgrade, my main concern, owning a 40 D, is how noise free the higher ISO's will be. Shooting at 3200 iso in a dark theatre, the images on the 40 D just have to much noise. I don't see the current 7 D as having much better noise performance than my 40 D. But I imagine the price will be too high and I will be stuck looking at a
> 70 D.



I personally think that you cannot find any camera with NOISE FREE even at ISO 100...


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 28, 2013)

At 10FPS, 2 Card slots would come in handy.

I am happy with my 7D so I won't really be disappointed if they don't significantly upgrade the 7DII. I think it's crazy how often people choose to upgrade their bodies for only minimal advancements. More lenses please


----------



## rumorzmonger (Mar 28, 2013)

You left out "facts" as an option - that's the one I would have picked.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Headphone socket?


+1 ... it is one of the nicest things I like for video ... I use it a lot on 5D3 would be nice to have it on the 7D II


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2013)

Also, in-built HDR ... comes in very handy


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 28, 2013)

As for the multiple card slots, more AF points, more fps, etc etc in the choices offered...you left out one thing..."realistic expecations"


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 28, 2013)

I am sure it will have a touchscreen....

I am almost sure it will have HDR

F8 focussing would be most welcome, but I doubt it will happen....

Some extra video modes and recording formats would be nice....

I would really like some crop video modes from the center of the sensor ( great for astrophotography)

I can live very happily without most of the "feature modes" that seem to be multiplying on newer cameras


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I am sure it will have a touchscreen....


What makes you so sure that it will have touchscreen ... any sources?


Don Haines said:


> F8 focussing would be most welcome, but I doubt it will happen....


That would be more than welcome, f/8 would be freakin AWESOME!, especially for a camera with a crop frame that can do 10fps, as it would allow 2x tele-convertors giving incredible reach.


----------



## lol (Mar 28, 2013)

The biggest clincher for me would be more advanced tracking AF, e.g. assisted by RGB metering as found on the 1D X and many Nikon models. f/8 centre AF would be a nice plus too.

I don't care about video unless they offer much less compressed output, then it would start to become interesting. It doesn't have to be raw. If each frame was as good as a high quality jpeg it would suffice. Right now it is far too compressed.


----------



## ddashti (Mar 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Higher ISO - not as in 'available as a setting' but as in 'useable with low noise'. IMO this is unlikely unless Canon fundamentally changes their sensor fab tech, but at least 1-stop and preferably more. If ISO 8000 on a 7DII looks like ISO 3200 on the 7D, I'll most likely buy one. AF at f/8 and a multicontroller on the grip would cinch the deal.


That would be a very fascinating thing to see if Canon pulls it off!


----------



## Peerke (Mar 28, 2013)

ddashti said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Higher ISO - not as in 'available as a setting' but as in 'useable with low noise'. IMO this is unlikely unless Canon fundamentally changes their sensor fab tech, but at least 1-stop and preferably more. If ISO 8000 on a 7DII looks like ISO 3200 on the 7D, I'll most likely buy one. AF at f/8 and a multicontroller on the grip would cinch the deal.
> ...



+1. Better ISO performance is all I would love to see (and to make me upgrade). All the other upgrades are nice to have but not necessary for me.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 28, 2013)

so far the most credible rumour re. 7D II ... so perfectly INCREMENTAL, UN-INNOVATIVE and MARKET-DIFFERENTIATED ... so 100% Canon .. geriatric ward!

3% more performance at a (probably) 30% higher price tag


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 28, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure it will have a touchscreen....
> ...


No sources... but it would seem to make sense that they make one or two screens to cover all the camera lines and share parts as much as possible... It's probably cheaper to just make one touchscreen than have some which are and some which are not..... plus, if you don't like touchscreens you can turn off the touch functionality and have the best of both worlds...... and I wouldn't be supprised to see it jump up to a higher resolution either... I think the current screens are around 1280 x 800 (something close to that) and I could see it growing to support 1920 x 1080.... after all, there are small screens out now with twice the density of Canon's current crop of LCD's


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 28, 2013)

What can we "fairly" expect Canon to deliver?

If we assume that the pricepoint is ~$2000-$2200 body at intro but pre-destined to slide to the $1700-1800 after the initial rush...sounds low I know, but just watch (I can't entertain any scenario where this is over $2400 at intro), this is what I expect:

1) Higher ISO performance: 1 or 2 stops better from current version.
2) Same or similar MP ... 18 to 21. I would lean toward 18MP.
3) Same or similar number of AF points, sensitivity/ AF algorithims updated.
4) Same or similar fps (8 to 10?)
5) Single card possibly SD
6) Digic 5 or 5-plus, and a possibility of dual 5, probably more buffer
7) Wi-fi/GPS (not sure, 50/50 chance).

And you say, "So many 'same' or 'similar'!?"...and I say that these changes will be "qualitative" rather than than in "numbers". Like I said before, they may throw in a surprising bone here and there, but these are likely paltry.

Even if they mostly deliver on the ISO, it would be a highly deserving update. It is likely to be a better performing camera, not a better "spec"-ed camera.


----------



## BruinBear (Mar 28, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> F8 focussing would be most welcome, but I doubt it will happen....



I actually think this will probably happen. If the CR about the 6D firmware update allowing f/8 AF is correct, the i don't see why the updated 7D would not also have this. Especially since the 7D is billed as an action/sports cam.


----------



## Jan van Holten (Mar 28, 2013)

More AF points would be welcome, but even more important, make it a wider AF -area then on the 1DX.
That is my complain about the 1DX, I would love the AF-area more stretched. Imagine this area like a rectangle, then I'am missing some points in the outer corners. That is based on my experience in the field. 
A much better iso performance then de 7D would also be very welcome. And of course a reliable and fast autofocus.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Mar 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Higher ISO - not as in 'available as a setting' but as in 'useable with low noise'. IMO this is unlikely unless Canon fundamentally changes their sensor fab tech, but at least 1-stop and preferably more. If ISO 8000 on a 7DII looks like ISO 3200 on the 7D, I'll most likely buy one. AF at f/8 and a multicontroller on the grip would cinch the deal.


+100000 

19 point AF again? Really? I was hoping for something a little bit faster. Hopefully it's still adequate though. 
And GPS and WiFi? Isn't that why the 6D doesn't have a pop-up flash? I'd really like a pop-up flash on this. Until only recently I've started using my pop-up flash on my 60D to trigger my 580EX II and I'm very pleased with the results.
And I thought an additional SD card slot could be possible. Oh well.
And definitely like Neuro said- Not better ISO as in being able to go up to 102.4K, but ISO that is usable at higher ISOs with less noise.

Hoping that when it comes out and I get a chance to test it, I'll buy it. In need of a faster crop camera to go with my 5D 3.


----------



## PalmerWoodrow (Mar 28, 2013)

*What about this basic, FREE-TO-IMPLEMENT feature?*

An INTERVALOMETER. The lack of this basic, elementary feature is inexcusable in ANY camera today. Along with that, these cameras should have mirror lockup for multiple images: basically, a time-lapse mode where you set the intervalometer and the mirror stays up for the entire sequence. This is dead simple to implement, and yet year after year Canon fails to do it.

Beyond that, how about proper (real) downscaling of the image for video, instead of the hideous line-skipping? And a decent codec? Look at the BlackMagic camera. If these guys can put out a camera that records raw video at that price, Canon should be able to give us far less-pathetic video than their SLRs currently do. It may not be able to write raw data fast enough to a CF card, but we can do a lot better than 4:2:0 interframe-compressed crap at pitiful bitrates.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2013)

Jan van Holten said:


> More AF points would be welcome, but even more important, make it a wider AF -area then on the 1DX.
> That is my complain about the 1DX, I would love the AF-area more stretched. Imagine this area like a rectangle, then I'am missing some points in the outer corners. That is based on my experience in the field.




The 1D IV and 7D are about tied for the broadest spread in both dimensions (relative to frame size). The 1D X has the same lateral spread as the 1D IV and 7D, and slightly less spread in the vertical dimension (about half a row shorter). 

Basically, the 1D X is giving nearly the same spread (only the two points at the top/bottom of the 7D center column extend beyond the 1D X coverage), both have a point at the 'rule of thirds' intersections, and the 1D X rectangle's corners extend beyond the 7D's coverage, with the 1D X covering a larger area with a far more dense array.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 29, 2013)

Wonder if it will have a headphone socket, something the 1D X does not have (rather annoyingly).

Do we know what the read/write speeds will be? If it is the same as the 1D X then 1000X cards will be handy, and you can always use 64GB cards to capture around 2,600 raw images.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 29, 2013)

Everything is good, just make it 1599$.


----------



## rpt (Mar 29, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Everything is good, just make it 1599$.


+1

If ISO 25600 on it is anything like ISO 12800 on the 5D3, I'd be interested.


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 29, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Everything is good, just make it 1599$.



Haha, this!

My vote is on the af and card but if we were to get a considered "slightly" tweaked 7D then atleast make it cheaper Canon!


----------



## pwp (Mar 29, 2013)

Is this the 7DII? I doubt it. Relax. The good stuff is coming....

-PW


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 29, 2013)

I would ask for less noise in my RAW images, so maybe a better sensor design?

As for autofocus, I don't care too much how many points there are, I just want it to be accurate, like my 5D3. 

My poor 7D just sits on the shelf since I got the 5D3, due to these two factors.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 29, 2013)

nothing you should buy something else if it isn't right for you


----------



## nicku (Mar 29, 2013)

I wonder who vote for higher ISO ( if the native is 100 - 25600 and can be expanded to 100k) ????


----------



## RGF (Mar 29, 2013)

nicku said:


> I wonder who vote for higher ISO ( if the native is 100 - 25600 and can be expanded to 100k) ????




Higher ISO is possible but at the expense of Resolution.


----------



## Jan van Holten (Mar 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jan van Holten said:
> 
> 
> > More AF points would be welcome, but even more important, make it a wider AF -area then on the 1DX.
> ...



I,ve just returned from a trip to Kamchatka, Russia about three weeks ago. I was there to photograph the mighty Stellers Eagle. Often I place the subject in the upper part of the image and then I, am missing the row on top. Especially when using the AI-servo mode and a moving subject. I all the time select a focuspoint wich is best suitable for the composition. With the MARK4 the problem was less often there, but I'll like the much better quality of the 1DX. And I,ll try to avoid cropping as much as possible. I know I,am a bit cocky, but making the picture without optimizing it by cropping is the sport for me. It,s a bit like the Russians do, why make it easy when one can do it also in a difficult way????/


----------



## RJ_IN_OZ (Mar 29, 2013)

They've got to seriously step up with the noise control on the 7Dii. I shoot a 7D and wont take it below ISO800 unless I really have to, ISO1600 starts to look dodgy and doesnt really allow aggressive post production. 8fps is as much as you really want unless you just want to fill up hard-drives.

I'm looking for some more AF points, although the 7D does have a good spread across the viewfinder an even better spread and increased number would allow more selective choice of a single point AF.

ISO 50 is a must have too. Too often i'm at f1.2 and having to think about an ND filter.


----------



## nicku (Mar 29, 2013)

RGF said:


> Lots of discussion about this spec. WOndering how the camera (granted this is a rumor and the camera is not real) could be improved.
> 
> I undecided between more AF Points and a second card slot. Thus I am allowing 2 votes per person (plus I live outside Chicago were everyone votes early and votes often).



If those specs will be materialized the things that ''I will miss'' are:

1. (and most important) 2 card slots ( 1 SD and 1 CF)
2. integrated battery grip ( like 1D series)
3. APS-H sensor


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 29, 2013)

As cell phone eat away sales from the low end of cameras, (Camera anywhere everywhere) and DSLR's not really improving over 4 years, other then Nikon, but they were far behind before the D800. I ready can't see why their's so little advancement in these cameras other then ISO and tracking. It's almost like they are trying to squeeze as must $$$ out of us, until they figure out the next big thing. I think Nikon is being more aggressive, if they really do have a cell phone camera coming out and it's good. It will help there top tier sales also and make them even more household name.


----------



## Zv (Mar 29, 2013)

19 AF points?? No no no. We need some more!! And only one CF card slot? What the hell? Where's the SD slot like the 5D 3? And what was wrong with the weather sealing in the 7D? 

I'd like to see a faster x sync speed and much better all round ISO performance. Especially ISO 100. It should be cleaner. I think wifi is more useful to me than gps. Now can you tether wirelessly to your laptop?? That would be cool. 

Not that I was waiting for a 7D 2 as I only bought my 7D last year. No reason to upgrade really. The 6D got a lot of flak when we first heard about it and it turned out alrite. Maybe this will grow on us but theres nothin really ground breaking or exciting that has me jumping up and down with impatience.


----------



## iP337 (Mar 29, 2013)

Zv said:


> 19 AF points?? No no no. We need some more!! And only one CF card slot? What the hell? Where's the SD slot like the 5D 3? And what was wrong with the weather sealing in the 7D?
> 
> I'd like to see a faster x sync speed and much better all round ISO performance. Especially ISO 100. It should be cleaner. I think wifi is more useful to me than gps. Now can you tether wirelessly to your laptop?? That would be cool.
> 
> Not that I was waiting for a 7D 2 as I only bought my 7D last year. No reason to upgrade really. The 6D got a lot of flak when we first heard about it and it turned out alrite. Maybe this will grow on us but theres nothin really ground breaking or exciting that has me jumping up and down with impatience.


Difference is the 6D had a neat low-light performance trick, what does this have? ...Oh wait 10fps is a neat trick, but only if it has the buffer and auto focus to keep up. 

Hmmm the 6D is crap except for it's low-light, which is almost but not as good as the 1Dx. 
These supposed 7D2 specs are crap except for the 10fps burst rate, which is also almost but not as good as the 1Dx.
Gasp! Could these specs be more real then we though?!! 
No way! This must be an 8D or sumthin...



Jan van Holten said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Jan van Holten said:
> ...



+1 to Jan van, I find a wider spread of cross-type points on the 7D easier to compose with (I use the 5D3 with only cross-type points on)

To the topic; I want 22.3mp so it can 3x3 pixel bind to 1080p with less morie like the 5D3 does, I don't see a point to push the sensor this far without hitting that sweet spot. Might as well leave them at 18, only a very small niche of pixel peepers would notice.

Other then that I expect better signal to noise ratios, something like the new Nikon/Toshiba APS-Cs but at least over a stop better than the 7D, right now I won't go over 1250 on my 7D but I'm ok pushing an NEX-5n to 1600, this just feels wrong as one of them cost double the other, now the GH3 is even better at 1600 (barely though). 7D2 (and 70D) NEEDS a clean 1600 and useable 3200 because there is no speed booster coming to save the EF mount and Nikon is right on the heals of a useable 3200.

I'm happy with everything else.


----------



## Kristofgss (Mar 29, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> At 10FPS, 2 Card slots would come in handy.
> 
> I am happy with my 7D so I won't really be disappointed if they don't significantly upgrade the 7DII.


I was thinking the same, looking at these specs, there really seems no reason to upgrade from a 7D to a 7 DII.

What I'd like:
- 2 card slots (one to store my pictures, one to switch to when my mum ask me to show what's on it 
- in-camera HDR


----------



## 2n10 (Mar 29, 2013)

A sense of perspective. 

There are multiple test models in the field. Which means this model has no more than a 1 in however many test models chance of being the one. Also the rumor is a CR1 which means that it may be no better than a CR0.

Canon will give us what they deem to be the best for their pocketbook and maybe a best mix of what their market research shows that the target audience wants.


----------



## Ladislav (Mar 29, 2013)

Another sci-fi like thread? My opinion:

The only missing information for the rumored spec was a price tag. How much do you want to pay for 7DII? The feature set will place the camera in current Canon's line up. If the camera will be incremental update specialized for wildlife and sport photographers with better IQ, better ISO processing and better AF (that doesn't necessary mean more AF points) or even better FPS (all compared to 7D) we can hope for price around 6D (another specialized camera). 

Adding more features will only make the camera more expensive. Canon still needs to make FF as interesting upgrade because going with FF means for sport and wildlife photographers bigger investments into glass with longer focal lengths and Canon wants you to make these investments. So if Canon decides to put features from 5D3 to crop camera and make it awesome for sport, wildlife, stills, portraits, landscape, events, video and whatever else, it only means that camera will be far more expensive than 5D3 (guess something like $4k+) with still somehow worse IQ (I don't think they will beat technical advantage of FF sensor). 

Of course there are features which makes sense for pro camera of any price tag - for example two card slots but we had only rumor about "some" test camera - not a real prototype of 7DII. Let's wait for the real announcement.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2013)

Jan van Holten said:


> Often I place the subject in the upper part of the image and then I, am missing the row on top. Especially when using the AI-servo mode and a moving subject. I all the time select a focuspoint wich is best suitable for the composition.



Below are the two AF point arrays scaled to the relative frame size and superimposed. There's no 'missing row' on top with the 1D X, just a single missing point in the center column of the 7D that's positioned about 1/2-row higher/lower. 

If you look at the most lateral extent, the spread is the same, but where the 7D has just one point out that far, the 1D X/5DIII have a column of 5 points at that spread.

Personally, the extreme corner points (highlighted with arrows) are the ones that I find most useful from a composition standpoint, and they're placed more optimally for me than the 7D's points. The arrow-marked f/4 cross (magenta) is the one I have as the default point for landscape orientation, and the corresponding one at the bottom of that column is my default for portrait orientation.


----------



## habitat (Mar 29, 2013)

-NEW dynmaic range sensor
-50 iso
-dual card slots
-10fps
-5d3 focus points
-built in flash - please!
-wifi/gps 
-More compact/lighter body for traveling/hiking/concealment
-In camera HDR
-Multiple exposure special effect ability
-Dosent cost a million dollars to own!!
-And makes me breakfest....... ;D


----------



## Dave_NYC (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to see 2 CF card slots (puh-lease!), same AF and ISO performance as 5D MK III or 1DX, and a Klingon cloaking device.

I hope the first three are at least realistic.


----------



## Zv (Mar 29, 2013)

Question - why are all camera AF points bunched around the middle. Even with a corner one selected I still end up doing some focus and readjustment. Why can't we have some points way oug in the corners? Is it not technically feasible? I seem to always end up cropping images to get eyes in that nice one thirds line area. Thats what I want - AF points spread way out.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 29, 2013)

RGF said:


> Lots of discussion about this spec. WOndering how the camera (granted this is a rumor and the camera is not real) could be improved.



One important sensor property you didn't post for a vote is dynamic range - for my shots, I'd consider this almost as important as iso noise.

Nikon now has the decisive advantage at low iso dr, but I wish dr would be improved at all settings - ever tried to do action shots with a 18mp sensor in the snow? At high shutter / iso it's more like a b&w scene beyond recovery.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2013)

Zv said:


> Question - why are all camera AF points bunched around the middle. Even with a corner one selected I still end up doing some focus and readjustment. Why can't we have some points way oug in the corners? Is it not technically feasible?



It's not technically feasible. Since you asked...  Canon EOS DSLR Autofocus Explained

The relevant part:

*AF Point Coverage* 

For many people, this is a big issue in comparing cameras. While it would be wonderful to have AF points available over the entire extent of the frame, there are technical limitations on the spread of the AF points - at best, they can only occupy the middle area of the frame, because of simple geometry and optics. In a nutshell, there are four reasons for this limitation: 


Size of the secondary mirror. Light for AF passes through the semi-transparent part of the main mirror (most is reflected up to the viewfinder), then is reflected off the secondary mirror down to the AF sensor. There is limited space behind the main mirror, based on the necessary geometry (i.e. the main mirror has to be at a 45° angle to the incoming light, and the secondary mirror has to be behind the main mirror and at an angle of 90° to the main mirror, so it's length is limited by the distance between the main mirror and the image sensor).
Distortion. With many lenses, the edges of the frame are subject to distortion (barrel/pincushion), and that reduces the accuracy of phase detect AF.
Vingetting. The AF system needs a certain amount of light to work. Almost all lenses vignette to some degree, meaning there might not be enough light at the edges of the frame. For example, the EF 17-40mm f/4L has >2 stops of vignetting wide open at the wide end - that means at the edges of the frame, you're below f/5.6 and AF sensors would not have enough light to operate (i.e. in dim light you'd be below the EV sensitivity of the sensor).
Temperature. Canon has stated that larger AF sensors are more susceptible to changes in temperature with the result that they change size, getting either larger or smaller as the temperature rises and falls. That reduces the accuracy of the AF system overall.

It's worth noting that none of these limitations apply to contrast detect AF, so using LiveView you can autofocus right out to the edge of the frame.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 29, 2013)

nicku said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of discussion about this spec. WOndering how the camera (granted this is a rumor and the camera is not real) could be improved.
> ...



Uh, might I suggest you check your car for an exhaust leak up into the passenger cabinet?


----------



## Zv (Mar 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Question - why are all camera AF points bunched around the middle. Even with a corner one selected I still end up doing some focus and readjustment. Why can't we have some points way oug in the corners? Is it not technically feasible?
> ...



Cool thanks for the info. I had a feeling about the lens problems, that makes sense. And I deffo know about the 17-40 vignetting and its bad enough trying to focus with an outer AF point on a 5D 2 as it is! 

Hmmm I didn't know about the liveview thing. I need to give it a try!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's not technically feasible. Since you asked...  Canon EOS DSLR Autofocus Explained



Excellent article :-> ... though Nikon's d7100 has a crop mode so that the af spread covers the whole resulting shot, maybe Canon implements it too - it's just a firmware/digic gimmick so no harm done if you don't use it.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Mar 29, 2013)

nicku said:


> I wonder who vote for higher ISO ( if the native is 100 - 25600 and can be expanded to 100k) ????



Would anybody vote for lower ISO?

If the choice was between say a camera that could do ISO 25-6400 (+12'800 as CF)

I just don't have a use for these high iso's.

I'm happy if the technology means that the noise lower down the scale is better controlled, but really, I would have much more use for a few stops below 100, rather than anything above 3200.


----------



## -Jarred- (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm fairly easy to please. What will make me upgrade my 7D is:

- Clean shots at up to ISO 1600
- Dual slots, both SD would be nice, but both CF is fine. Just not one CF/one SD
- 5D III AF. Although I'm happy with the current 7Ds AF, the thought of having even better perf would be sweeeet
- Same layout/ergo. If they change it too much I'll be unhappy, an integrated grip will be a deal breaker.

Not fussed about GPS/WiFi or a touchscreen or even an fps upgrade.


----------



## captainkanji (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm a bit disappointed with the rumored number of AF points, but I was also disappointed with the 6Ds specs. I bought the 6D anyway, and am anything but disappointed. It would have to be a mini 1DX for me to consider getting another body. We will see ;D


----------



## mkabi (Mar 30, 2013)

4K video @ 24p, 30p & 60p
1080p upto 120p >>> This alone will destroy the competition.


----------



## Ewinter (Mar 30, 2013)

a big cup of Deal with it


----------

